# shore fishing for perch



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I've gone fishing in Sandusky at battery park and by the miller fairy. I catch fish most of the time. A few perch sheepheads, cat fish. The sheaphead and the cats are not hard to fell when they bite. It the perch I have touble hooking. I was wondering what rods and type of line everyone eles uses. I swiched to 7' light action rod I feel and see more bites with this rod but still miss alot of fish. I've been using 8lb fire line. I think I'am going to try a mono line to give the fish a chance to hold on longer. I also started to tie my hooks on the line instead of a crappie rig or spreader. Some of my problem is I 've had carpal tunle surgery on both hands and do not have 100% feeling in them. Thats why I tried the fire line to feel more hits.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I've always had trouble hooking them from shore as well, especially when fishing on the bottom. Maybe try a slip bobber set up, and really let them take it under. Or try some 1/32 oz. jigs with about just enough split shot to keep it on the bottom. Good luck.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I've used both a slipp bobber and jig on the bottom in small up groundres. The waves and wind up at the lake might make casting and keeping a bober out there far enough hard to do. There were 2-3 footers the last time i went.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I'd stay with fireline and just let every fish eat the hook

You won't hurt the sheephead population or whiteperch pop while trying to get a few perchies


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

street guy said:


> I've used both a slipp bobber and jig on the bottom in small up groundres. The waves and wind up at the lake might make casting and keeping a bober out there far enough hard to do. There were 2-3 footers the last time i went.


Check into a product named Bobber with a brain. It lets you fish a slide bobber on bottom. Google it.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Chaunc have you or do you know any one who has used this bobber at Erie. When the waves are 2-3 footers


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

street guy said:


> Chaunc have you or do you know any one who has used this bobber at Erie. When the waves are 2-3 footers


I've never fished them in waves that big. I've only fished them from the causeways at squito, pymy, and from the riprap at shenango. I dont think anything with a bobber attached will hold up in waves that big. JMO.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

chaunc said:


> I've never fished them in waves that big. I've only fished them from the causeways at squito, pymy, and from the riprap at shenango. I dont think anything with a bobber attached will hold up in waves that big. JMO.


I agree was just woundering how big of waves they could be fished in, and if you had any luck with them. They look like a good thing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

street guy said:


> I agree was just woundering how big of waves they could be fished in, and if you had any luck with them. They look like a good thing.


When i shore fish in the early spring before i take my boat out of storage i use them. They work really well. They are second to none on the pymy causeway. The deep water there is good early when the crappies and perch are sitting on bottom. I've never caught a walleye with it tho. Come to think of it, i've never used worms. Only minnows.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thaks Chaunc I give them a try.


----------

